# Rocky Mountain/Race Face Trikots



## Dominator2003 (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
habe evtl. vor,mir das Teamtrikot von Rocky Mountain zu bestellen.Finde den Preis von 90 nur sehr happig und mächte deswegen sicher gehen,ob sich die Investition lohnen würde.Meine Frage,hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Trikot gemacht?Oder vielleicht mit einem anderen Shirt von Rocky Mountain bzw. Race Face?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MrFaker (23. Dezember 2004)

ist doch recht günstig wenn ich es mit dem dh/fr shirt für 139 vergleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominator2003 (23. Dezember 2004)

naja,das schon,aber trotzdem noch teuer.habe auf cycle24.de auch ein schönes trikot entdeckt.
würde das bild des trikots ja gerne reinposten,nur wie macht man das?


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Dezember 2004)

Meinst Du das Teamtrikot auf dem auch die fette Lion Werbung, SRAM, usw, drauf ist?
Falls ja, ich hab mir das Teil im Frühjahr sehr günstig zugelegt, aber ohne zu probieren (war auf nem Bike Flohmarkt, neues Teil). Das Trikot an sich passt, der Bund an Armen u. am Hals ist aber verdammt eng u. sowas mag ich eigentlich nicht. Ich würd`s auf jeden Fall anprobieren.

PS: Kann sein, dass wir auch garnicht vom gleichen quatschen  

Gruss
Oli


----------



## Dominator2003 (23. Dezember 2004)

@oli:
ja,ist auch noch andere werbung drauf.vorne ganz groß rocky mountain und an den seiten vom rocky schriftzug noch werbung von Fox,Sram und anderen Dingen.Die Grundfarbe ist weiß und unten hin wird es rot-schwarz,eben rocky mountain farbe.


----------



## Sawa (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

mit dem Rocky Trikot habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, aber den preis für "1" trikot...das kann ja wohl nicht angehen  

Sind ja umgerechnet fast 180,00 DM...nene

und deswegen bleibts beim liebäugeln  

Schaue aber trotzdem immer mal wieder bei Ebay rein, Suchbegriff : Rocky Mountain
und irgendwann klappts


----------



## Marc T. (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich hab das Trikot, es wird von Sugoi aus Canada hergestellt und ist eine klasse Qualitaet. Habs den ganzen Sommer getragen, zig mal gewaschen und es immernoch wie neu. Der Kult und die Qualitaet sinds wert, nimms Weihnachtsgeld und mach dir ein Geschenk.

Gruss Marc T.


----------



## Dominator2003 (31. Dezember 2004)

mh,ja.werde es mir wohl auch kaufen.hab zu weihnachten ordentlich geld bekommen.schön finde ich ja auch das trikot von Scott,das blaue,sieht auch extrem schick aus und kostet "nur" 50euro.fahre am montag zu sport scheck nach wolfsburg,da sollen sie es haben.
blöd,wenn man sich nicht zwischen Scott und Rocky Mountain entscheiden kann,will am liebsten beide.Naja,kommt Zeit kommt Geld


----------



## schlappmacher (9. Januar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

hat jemand das "Rocky Mountai Team Freeride Jersey" (es lebe der Tippfehler)? 

Mich würd interessieren, ob in XL auch leichte Protektoren drunterpassen, fällt das Ding eher knapper oder eher weiter aus? Mir paßt Größe XL von gewöhnlichen Sugoi-Jerseys ganz gut, aber hab noch keinen mit dem Freeride Shirt getroffen.

Ewigen Dank!

Schlappmacher


----------



## schlappmacher (20. Januar 2005)

Tag,

hat sich denn wirklich keiner im ibc das Dingens als Freeride-Hemd geleistet???   Dann werd ich mich wohl auf bikeaction's aussage verlassen müssen, also los, lasst mich nicht hängen...

Danke,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Wern (22. Januar 2005)

Hi. 
Will mir das Pro Jersey von Race Face kaufen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Teile ausfallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

